
Ask HN: Contemporary Book on Packrat Parsing - stvpwrs
I am largely a self-taught programmer and I would like to try and understand parsers better. I am looking for something that can give a good theory and technical overview, as well as some actual implementation examples.<p>I’d like to try and implement the parser in Julia, but I am flexible enough to use another language that might be more common in teaching.<p>Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
======
tomkwong
This discourse post seems useful [https://discourse.julialang.org/t/writing-a-
parser-in-julia/...](https://discourse.julialang.org/t/writing-a-parser-in-
julia/13769)

Not sure about what kind of parser you're thinking about. If you like to do it
in Julia, I suggest that you get on Julia Slack and Julia Discourse and get
some help there.

See
[https://julialang.org/community/#official_channels](https://julialang.org/community/#official_channels)

